# Anyone seen the "Transfer History" screen?



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Settings > Network Settings > Transfer History

It has entries for transfers to AND from the machine....so it definitely has references to getting content on/off (it also mentions YouTube etc).

My MAK has also started showing up now (for what it's worth)


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Not sure if you've abbreviated your route, but if I follow: 

Help & Settings>Settings>Network 

I get: Connect to the Virgin Media TV Service Now, View Network Status, View Network Diagnostics and Test Connection. No sign of Transfer History


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

TiVo WILL be able to transfer recordings to and from pc's and external HDD.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

In what format? Do we know already?


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

My bad, it was a bit late and I'd just got in!

The route to Transfer History is :

Help & Settings > Settings > Network > View Network Diagnostics > Transfer History


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

ptruman said:


> My bad, it was a bit late and I'd just got in!
> 
> The route to Transfer History is :
> 
> Help & Settings > Settings > Network > View Network Diagnostics > Transfer History


Heh, I'll check again when I get home from work.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

WooLLsterQ said:


> TiVo WILL be able to transfer recordings to and from pc's and external HDD.


That's quite a big admission/confirmation/announcement  Begs the question: when?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah hurry up VM


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

ptruman said:


> My bad, it was a bit late and I'd just got in!
> 
> The route to Transfer History is :
> 
> Help & Settings > Settings > Network > View Network Diagnostics > Transfer History


Yep, all there as you describe. All entries are empty as you would expect


----------

